# Bike trailers



## tlm324 (May 10, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a good dog bike trailer? We use a WalkyDog when we are biking, but when we want to go long distances, we need a place for Zoe to ride! She is almost 11 months old and loves the WalkyDog!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

http://www.nextag.com/dog-trailer-bike/shop-html

We tried our friend's old baby trailer but Sam (7.5 months old) preferred to chew on it so had to give up. We just drive instead. We drive to the spot we want bike and limit the distance we bike. 

_Off topic but since you mentioned walkydog:_
We use the walkydog as well since our bikes have full suspension. Great product. Not enough for a full workout (Sam gets bored after a while and wants to stop and hug). I had to extend the walkydog leash so Sam has some freedom to duck behind the bike on narrow trails.
I am working with him to try and go off leash behind the bikes, we had some rather good results but not 100% reliable. Next, we will fit an electronic collar on him and try again (http://www.sportdog.com/Gear/E-Collars/SportHunter/SD-1825-SportHunter-(1).aspx it has tone and vibration as well)

Good luck, though.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/12/roading-with-vizslas-on-bike.html

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/07/conditioning-while-biking.html

Happy trails,

RBD


----------



## denparkin (Aug 29, 2011)

Once again RBD you've showed me a product that I didn't know existed. Thanks.
I'm going to have to get one of these Springers in the spring. 

http://www.springeramerica.com/


----------



## tlm324 (May 10, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. I think the Springer looks very interesting too, RBD. Do you like this over the WalkyDog? I am kind of leaning towards getting a Solvit Houndabout (large one). When I bike, I like to go at least 10 miles and Zoe needs to ride alot of those miles since she is still young.


----------



## GinjaNinja (Dec 27, 2010)

I did lots of reseach before buying my trailer - I got the DoggyRide. It's excellent - very light, well made and tows easily. The dog is firmly tethered inside and pokes their head out the top. The wheels pop off so it can be used as a crate - can't recommend it highly enough.


----------

